# What to do now?



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Although I knew thia would always happen eventually, I guess its sooner than expected.

Tonight whilst putting finlay to bed he said, ' mummy where is the book 's' (his babysitter) read me?'
I started going through them, saying 'this one? ....answer no.' one after another athough I knew which it would be we eventualy came to 'my story' and the anwer was yes!  

So it seems his babysitter knows his story.... partly it seems like he wanted her to know his story, but is he a bit young to know it for real??

Should I now tell her or ask her about it?

Confussed!!
Eli.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Eli
Don't read too much into this.  Your son probably likes the book because it is about him and perhaps has his photo at the end(?)  At his age, it is unlikely to mean he actually understands the story and wants others to know.  However, it probably would be a good idea now to talk with your babysitter.  If the book was just part of your son's collection of story books (as DCN suggests these books should be) then it was likely she would come across it anyway.  Honestly, you have nothing to lose.
Olivia


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello lovely   

Yes, I agree with Olivia.  I'd have a quick chat to the babysitter if you feel it would be helpful for you, F or her. I'd also see it as positive and seize the opportunity to chat about his story with him.  He's a clever boy and at his age they understand a lot more than we give them credit for!

P xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys... still unsure what to do re telling babysitter, she is still only 19 and works at nursery so unsure of how she'll deal with the information!  Certainly will use it as a anothe step to telling to ds about his way into the world!  He just looks at me like i'm mad at the moment and cant undertand why one of the 'nice kind men' in the book has long hair and looks like a lady!!

Oh and he wants me to buy him a sister at the shops!


x


----------

